# AVG Findings: False/Positive???



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

An Avg scan has found Trojan horse SHeur.AFJ in quickbooks. I find this may be a false/positive can someone elaborate? No hits in Google at all.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I find no mention of this on ca, or anything even close.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

TJ, I find it hard to believe there's a trojan within Quickbooks. Try flinging a couple of those files at Jotti or VirusTotal and see if they come up with anything. A second opinion is definitely required.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The thing is, in my Quickbooks, the data1.cab file is there, and its a zip file


----------



## jonburt (Jul 14, 2007)

This is a false positive. The latest virus def 269.10.5.899 from AVG resolve the problem. If you have removed the files, your QuickBooks will still work (the files are for the online tutorial). You can use the add/remove control panel to "repair" your install to get the files back if you or AVG deleted them.

Jon
Sr. Manager
Intuit Inc


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you Jon for taking time to reply to this thread. I was almost positive this was a false/positive in the beginning and advised the user to not remove the files and that an AVG update may resolve the issue. 
I guess I was correct all along. Thank you for the reassurance and your time


----------



## treetoppings (Jul 25, 2007)

My Ag found the same "trojan horse" in google updater. Once it was removed it found it again in outlook express, claiming to be a backup file.

Edit: Mine is SHeur.JH, so I guess its not quite the same thing


----------



## Rascaljay (Sep 20, 2007)

Ironically, my avg found the same "trojan horse" on 7-14, two days after your scan. The only hit I came up with was this forum! It was informative though.

Thanks.


----------

